# Carbon Pedals



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello,

Is there any benefit added to the new dura ace carbon pedal vs the normal Dura ace pedals?

I have the last generation and I am thinking of buying these pedals but I want to be sure before spending the extra cash.

Another question about these Speedplay Nanogram Zero Pedal they are 130g for the pair but the cost is too high 449 GBP. Did anyone tried the speedplay in general to shed some light about the difference between them and the dura ace?

Do they require a lot of maintenance, I mostly ride indoor?

Appreciate your help to proceed with the order.

Best regards,


----------



## bigjohnson54 (May 31, 2005)

I just received my 7900 pedals today. I really like the looks of this new pedal, they are going on a new bike I am building. On my scale one pedal weighed 124 grams. I got these from Ribble Cycles for about $212


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

zakyma said:


> Is there any benefit added to the new dura ace carbon pedal vs the normal Dura ace pedals?
> 
> Do they require a lot of maintenance, I mostly ride indoor?


The older 7810 pedals weighed 280 grams a pair. The new 7900 pedals weigh 247 grams a pair. Weight is the only difference. No maintenance is required on the 7810 pedals and I would assume no maintenance is required on the 7900 pedals.


----------

